# Serbo-Croatian (BCS): kako žito klasa



## Diaspora

Molim vas objasnite ovaj tekst koji je napisan ispod. Razumijem rijeci ali nisam siguran baš šta žnaći. Hvala



Tri godine kako žito_ klasa(?)_
a od tebe 
ni traga ni glasa,


Moj Dragane, moja _grudo leda???_


----------



## slavic_one

Ajoj... odakle ti ovo :/

Three jears like a ear of corn (wheat)
and no trace nor sound from you ("ni traga ni glasa" is phrase)

My Dragan, my heap of ice.


----------



## Duya

slavic_one said:


> Three jears like a ear of corn (wheat)



Al' ga prevede... 

_For three years the wheat has been riping..._

The verb "klasati" means "to make ears; to mature/ripe (wheat)", but I don't know if there's a succinct English verb.

Also, in similar poems, "Moj dragane" normally means "my dear", not "my Dragan" (personal name). It is followed by a metaphor of love, but "moja grudo leda" (my clump of ice) is a fairly bizarre way to hold someone dear...


----------



## Džandža

Valjda želi reći kako je dragom srce hladno kao led, da je bezosjećajan...


----------



## Duya

Džandža said:


> Valjda želi reći kako je dragom srce hladno kao led, da je bezosjećajan...



Ima log'ke...


----------



## Diaspora

Eto nikad nisam cuo za taj izraz. Ali ima logike kad pomislim, "grudo leda"  u smislu hladnog srca.


----------



## slavic_one

Uf.. ispričavam se.. taman sam se probudio, dobro da još na koje topice nisam išao odgovarati 
samo ipak stojim iza onoga Dragane pošto je napisano velikim slovom  ali vjerojatno pogreškom, eto to sve govori koliko sam bio koncentriran. trudit ću se da se ne ponovi


----------



## Diaspora

Duya said:


> Al' ga prevede...


 
Mogli ste nježnije reći, Engleski nije gospodinu materni jezik, teško je prevesti poeziju.


----------



## slavic_one

Ma nikakav problem, iskreno, nasmijalo me to  I molim bez "gospodine" i "Vi" i sl. 
Zbilja moja greška što sam to "ofrlje" preveo.


----------

